# Meat Grinder



## stoeger

I use an old hand crank grinder that my dad had converted to a pulley that hooks to a small electric motor. Does anyone use those self contained grinders that have the motor built into it? I was thinking of getting one and would like any input. Thanks


----------



## BenelliBlaster

If you do a lot of processing they work wonders. I have used a couple of different models and havn't had any troubles. There is a place on the west side of Minot (almost to burlington) called Valley Supply?. They rent and sell a lot of this equipment at really good prices. I have worked with them in the past and they have provided excellent help. If you have any questions I would drop them a line.


----------



## stoeger

I know the store well. I buy all my supplies from them.


----------



## KEN W

I bought a new one on ebay...cost $100 plus S&H.It works great.I grind all my venison and goose breasts in it before making sausage and pepper sticks.

If you get one make sure it has at leat 800 Watts of power with a metal auger...not plastic.The wider the mouth,the bigger the chunks of meat it will take.


----------



## stoeger

Ken W

Is yours a 1/3hp, 1/2, 1hp . . . .? I was thinking if I got one it would have to be a little bigger so it can handle more.


----------



## KEN W

It looks like this...1200 Watts...which is I believe 4/5 HP


----------



## MossyMO

I picked up a #32 grinder (wide throat and pretty good sized mixer) off of eBay with ball bearings instead of bushings so it can handle a motor attached to it through belts and pulleys. Tonight I am picking up the motor which is an electric 3/4 HP that spins at 1825 rpm's that I am slowing down to 85 rpm's (The speed Hobart grinders recommends) through the belts and pulleys. Is rated at doing 600 lbs of large chunks per hour and hopefully should last many years. Here is where I found the plans to make it. http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html - These plans call for a 1/2 HP on a #22 grinder.....

I should have an update on it's performance mid-winter.......


----------



## MossyMO

The grinder works awesome, 25 to 30 pounds in 5 minutes. The speed is perfect. Ovedr summer I'm gonna simplify it by removing the pulley's and switching it to work with a 20:1 gear reduction box. It will make if simpler, and safer.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Do you have a pic of your contraption?


----------



## MossyMO

PM me your e-mail address, I have several.

Where did you get the sauce recipe, it is identical to one my wife makes?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I bought one like what they sell at Fleet Farm for about $50.00 on sale. While it does not have the speed of others it works great for the cost. I have done a allot of grinding with it over the last couple years. Having had the large that type and this I see little difference in the units other than weight and space for storage.

I put a hundred lbs of meat though it in less than a 1/2 hour. I do not like using them as stuffers though I prefer the regular stuffer either crank or lever style.


----------



## Nate

I have the 1 hp model from Cabelas. Best $400 I ever spent. It is a pretty serious unit. Just picked up the burger press kit for it.


----------



## farmerj

I use the some one that Ron Gillmore uses.

Worked great for me this year. Have to still do the sausage yet.


----------



## MossyMO

We have done 362 lbs. so far. All but 100 lbs. we smoked, that 100 lbs. was for bulk and brats. The rest has been meat sticks, ring, summer and polish sausage. We're getting close to done with ours, the rest of winter we will be helping freinds with theirs. :beer:


----------



## Bigdog

I have Rival brand grinder with a plastic auger. It has never worked well. I can't use the plate with the small holes as it immediately blinds over with silver skin. It works a little better with the more open plate.

I remove most silver skin and all tendons and have tried slicing the pieces across the grain. Nothing seems to help. I expect I bought a piece of junk but it was 75% off so I only lost $25. It could be a dull blade but it never worked from the start.

Those with the metal grinders - do you have the same problems with blinding over the plate?


----------



## MossyMO

Bigdog,

That stuff is all over in mine but does not effect the performance of mine, it'll grind through it all without filling the holes. When I notice it is when we are tearing it down for clean up when we change plates or are done with it. Alot of that sinue, muscle, etc. wrapped around the blade. Our grinding performance isn't effected and how it looks, that stuff isn't getting into our ground meat.


----------



## MossyMO

As of last week yet, I noticed Gander Mountain has the #32 metal grinders marked at 50% off, should be $40. These models are solid and have the plastic bushing instead of bearing, but should be a good unit for the price. These are hand grinders, but can be converted with an electric motor hook up.


----------



## KEN W

Bigdog....the picture of the one above that I have has all metal parts.My kids bought me a Waring for Christmas last year from GM.I took it back because it was all plastic.I have no problems getting tendons through.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I was in Fargo yesterday and didn't go to Gander Mountain for the first time since it opened. I have never gone in there and walked out spending less than $150.......... so I just stayed out!


----------



## Bigdog

I found what looks to be the grinder that Ken has at northerntool for about $120. They also had what appears to be my piece of junk for $50.
I just may have to upgrade this weekend.


----------



## KEN W

Yes....the one I have came from Northern Tool....although I bought it off ebay.

I have used it for 2 deer seasons now and works great.It has all metal parts,a 1200 watt motor,and a 2 1/2 in. hole at the top.So you can get pretty good sized pieces of meat into it.It comes with stuffer atachments.I don't use them as it is difficult to push already ground meat against the casing....kind of like trying to stuff a balloon.


----------

